# Idiot drivers in the snow and ice



## Mpsox (23 Dec 2010)

Driving in on the M9 this morning, in the middle of a convoy of cars, I was astonished to be passed out by vans, cars and jeeps at various stages, given that the right hand lane had at least an inch of compacted snow and ice on it. I can kinda understand a 4 wheel drive trying it, but a Hyundai, a Corsa and a Polo?? Only consolation I had was that one of the vans was in the ditch in Kill further up the road. 

I managed to identify a couple of the companies who the van drivers worked for and have rang one and mailed another this morning to complain, it probably wont do any good but made me feel better. Hence, if you are passed out by an idiot over the next few days, and can identify the company who it belonged to, let them have a piece of your mind. It mightn't do any good, but if a company got enough complaints, they might take some action.


----------



## tiger (23 Dec 2010)

Heard a text on the radio this morning from a driver who said he had winter tyres on his car, which is why he was driving on the 'snow lane'.


----------



## thedaras (23 Dec 2010)

Good idea.. a van drove up my road the other day so fast that he skidded around the corner..they seem to forget there are kids out playing in the snow,and with the noise reduction that the snow brings ,the kids dont get that much of a warning! And I mean they were on the footpaths playing but the cars/vans cant stop and go onto the paths.
SLOW DOWN PEOPLE!!


----------



## Mpsox (23 Dec 2010)

update on my complaint this morning, I got the following mail

_Thank you for your email, I would like to sincerely apologise for the actions of the driver._

_I can assure you that this matter will be investigated thoroughly, health and safety is of the utmost importance to us._

_I have informed the Managing Director and passed your email onto our Safety Officer to investigate fully._

_If we can identify the individual involved we will issue a formal reprimand as per our code of work practices. To aid us with this, can I ask if you have any _
_further details that could be of assistance; the approximate time and location on the M9 or make of vehicle etc?_


----------



## Caveat (23 Dec 2010)

Reasonable and prompt reply I suppose Mpsox.

My biggest gripe is the pedestrians rather then the drivers TBH.

Walking around in a dazed festive stupor, totally ignoring the slow moving traffic that could skid into them at any moment,  wandering out on the road because the footpaths are too icy...etc


----------



## thedaras (23 Dec 2010)

Excellent, hopefully the whole staff of drivers will also get a warning to drive more carefully!
I also did something similar,it was the bin men a couple of years ago,the driver was on his mobile phone and the guy on the back was also on his mobile while reversing the truck at speed !! No snow at that time though..


----------



## MandaC (23 Dec 2010)

Caveat said:


> Reasonable and prompt reply I suppose Mpsox.
> 
> My biggest gripe is the pedestrians rather then the drivers TBH.
> 
> Walking around in a dazed festive stupor,



We've actually just been talking about that and laughing would you believe.  They must be suffering from brain freeze or something.

Some idiot has just tried to bypass traffic by booting it along in the hard shoulder at the Straffan/Kill turn off.  Driving one of those Rexton things.  I tried to get his number, but he was too quick.

I've managed to borrow a 4x4 for this weather, but am still not taking any chances.  It's not invincible.


----------



## SlurrySlump (23 Dec 2010)

Saw a woman in her late 70's standing more than ankle deep in slush outside the AIB in Stillorgan asking people to help her cross the road. She was in obvious distress.  Someone asked was she going in to the bank. "No", she says  "I am going to the hairdressers".
The woman should not have been out at all.


----------



## orka (23 Dec 2010)

Not excusing reckless driving behaviour but I can understand some of the annoyance of being stuck behind someone who obviously isn't confident enough to be out driving and is only willing to drive at 10kph on a well treated road.


----------



## Thirsty (23 Dec 2010)

Horrified at the thought that an elderly person had to ask more than one person for help...


----------



## Time (25 Dec 2010)

Here in Germany the Polizei will issue you a big fine if they catch you driving on summer tyres in the snow. You will see no one doing less than 80/90 kph in the snow here.


----------



## ophelia (25 Dec 2010)

SlurrySlump said:


> Saw a woman in her late 70's standing more than ankle deep in slush outside the AIB in Stillorgan asking people to help her cross the road. She was in obvious distress.  Someone asked was she going in to the bank. "No", she says  "I am going to the hairdressers".
> The woman should not have been out at all.


Why shouldn't she 'be out'? she has a right to go to her hairdresser for a pre-Christmas hairdo. People should be more aware of those less able around them. She shouldn't have to reach a distressed state in order for someone to offer to help her cross the road.


----------



## roker (25 Dec 2010)

May son bragged he had four whell drive, I said I have four wheel braking. Stopping is more important


----------



## WaterWater (26 Dec 2010)

ophelia said:


> Why shouldn't she 'be out'? she has a right to go to her hairdresser for a pre-Christmas hairdo. .


 
But she wasn't capable of looking after herself. What if she had fallen on a side road somewhere or in her garden behind a hedge. Oh sorry! Her pre-Christmas hairdo was more important.


----------



## Leper (26 Dec 2010)

Have we finally reached the low level of complaining of the unimportance of a lady's hairdo. I know at least one lady who braved the elements in her high heels, Fiat Punto, face protected by expensive make-up and lipstick to visit her hairdresser.  I pointed out the dangers underfoot and was informed that unless it had been proven beyond any doubt that such risks would cause immediate terminal cancer she was prepared to take them.

Who am I to argue with such logic? Happy New Year Everybody


----------



## ophelia (26 Dec 2010)

WaterWater said:


> But she wasn't capable of looking after herself. What if she had fallen on a side road somewhere or in her garden behind a hedge. Oh sorry! Her pre-Christmas hairdo was more important.



If we all thought like you senior citizens would never put their noses outside the door. We just need to offer a little support now and then - just like we are all going to need if we are lucky to reach their age.


----------



## liaconn (26 Dec 2010)

WaterWater said:


> But she wasn't capable of looking after herself. What if she had fallen on a side road somewhere or in her garden behind a hedge. Oh sorry! Her pre-Christmas hairdo was more important.


 
What a nasty mean minded post. Come back to us on this when you're 70 and it's been snowing for a month. Or better still, keep an eye out for elderly people who might need a hand across the road or over a high bit of snow so that they don't end up 'distressed.'


----------



## Emiso (27 Dec 2010)

I was crossing a very icy road the other day. There was an elderly lady beside me who was struggling across with the use of a walking stick.

She responded "no" very rudely.

So you cant really win!!

( I don't look like I mugger, well at least i hope not)


----------



## Sue Ellen (27 Dec 2010)

One thing that I find extremely annoying is seeing so many elderly men trying to get through the snow in their highly polished black leather shoes  - my father included.  Refuses to wear anything else despite how dangerous it is.


----------



## Husker (27 Dec 2010)

Emiso said:


> I was crossing a very icy road the other day. There was an elderly lady beside me who was struggling across with the use of a walking stick.
> 
> She responded "no" very rudely.
> 
> So you cant really win!!


 

What, did you ask her out on a date?


----------



## ophelia (28 Dec 2010)

Sue Ellen said:


> One thing that I find extremely annoying is seeing so many elderly men trying to get through the snow in their highly polished black leather shoes  - my father included.  Refuses to wear anything else despite how dangerous it is.


Sue Ellen, It's the nature of the beast, we have to accept the fact that elderly men know whats best! My Dad was the same RIP. (he didn't die of a fall either).


----------



## IsleOfMan (28 Dec 2010)

ophelia said:


> If we all thought like you senior citizens would never put their noses outside the door. We just need to offer a little support now and then - just like we are all going to need if we are lucky to reach their age.


 
I think that everyone is prepared to help an elderly person. These were exceptional circumstances. The worst weather on record. I chose not to drive and walked to the supermarket but only after sussing out the situation first.
 Nobody has said that senior citizens should not stick their noses out the door. You are the one saying this.
I found it difficult walking so this woman should not have been out in my opinion.  
Where were family, friends and neighbours?  At home, where she should have been.


----------



## Odea (28 Dec 2010)

liaconn said:


> What a nasty mean minded post. Come back to us on this when you're 70 and it's been snowing for a month. Or better still, keep an eye out for elderly people who might need a hand across the road or over a high bit of snow so that they don't end up 'distressed.'


 
When was it snowing for a month?

There was nothing nasty or mean minded about that post. That irresponsible woman could have caused a lot of problems for people if she had fallen in the snow and injured herself or worse.  The advice given by the powers that be, advised people not to go out unless they absolutely had to.


----------



## Odea (28 Dec 2010)

ophelia said:


> Sue Ellen, It's the nature of the beast, we have to accept the fact that elderly men know whats best! My Dad was the same RIP. (he didn't die of a fall either).


 
Now that's a nasty post.


----------



## liaconn (29 Dec 2010)

Odea said:


> When was it snowing for a month?
> 
> There was nothing nasty or mean minded about that post. That irresponsible woman could have caused a lot of problems for people if she had fallen in the snow and injured herself or worse. The advice given by the powers that be, advised people not to go out unless they absolutely had to.


 
We had snow from end Nov to Stephen's Day with very little respite. That is a month of snow. I think it is mean minded to suggest that the woman could not walk to the local hairdresser for Christmas after being cooped up inside for a month. Yes, she was taking a bit of a risk but so were the people driving to work, driving to the supermarket etc.  Why don't we just put a ban on anyone over 70 sticking their nose outside the front door during any kind of adverse weather conditions.


----------



## MandaC (29 Dec 2010)

liaconn said:


> We had snow from end Nov to Stephen's Day with very little respite. That is a month of snow. I think it is mean minded to suggest that the woman could not walk to the local hairdresser for Christmas after being cooped up inside for a month. Yes, she was taking a bit of a risk but so were the people driving to work, driving to the supermarket etc.  Why don't we just put a ban on anyone over 70 sticking their nose outside the front door during any kind of adverse weather conditions.



Agree with this.  Sometimes for an older person, once they lose their independence and spirit they go downhill.  I see my own father 69, thinking he is looking after the "old" people on his road by doing their errands at the local shop.  He has never driven so will walk to the shops.   No amount of "you will go slipping and sliding on the path" will deter him.  It is keeping him young and long may it continue,

This might seem a kind of odd thing to say, even if he did end up slipping, but would rather him bow out now as he is, than wasting away cooped up inside fearful of everything and anything peering out behind his curtains.

I am also shocked at the older lady post because it inferred that she had to ask more than one person for help to cross the road.


----------



## truthseeker (29 Dec 2010)

MandaC said:


> Agree with this. Sometimes for an older person, once they lose their independence and spirit they go downhill.


 
+1.
Spoke to a delightful older gentleman in the gym who told me he had dusted off his golf shoes, not used in 8 years, and used them with spikes to get about in the snow/ice. Said if he didnt get to the gym regularly to move around in the pool he stiffens up something terrible. Not a trip he HAD to make, but one that makes him feel better and gives him an easier life. Who knows what the psychological effect of the hair do is on an older lady? The difference between feeling drab, dreary and embarrassed by ones appearance and feeling good about ones self and happy to be seen - something that would do anyone some good.


----------



## Grizzly (29 Dec 2010)

ParkLane said:


> Where were family, friends and neighbours? At home, where she should have been.


 
Other people have made assumptions here so I am going to as well.  Perhaps there were no friends and family about because she didn't tell anyone that she was going to go out. The reason being she would have been told not to go out.  Family and friends would have been looking after her well being by giving her this advice.
Or she did tell her family that she was going out to have her hair done and they told her not to go out and she was going out regardless.

Older people can be very stubborn.  I have had to sit for hours in St.Vincent's Hospital on two occassions then seek out a convalescent home, make visits to a doctor and do follow up after care because a family member puts himself at risk constantly. No amount of talking to this person will change his mind once he has made it up.

Unfortunately when all hell breaks loose he cries out the loudest and then when he recovers off he goes again, regardless of the problems he is causing.

No. This lady should have waited to get her hair done when it was safer to do so or called on family members to help out.

You are taking a gamble that the public will help out.


----------



## Tintagel (29 Dec 2010)

These are the recommendations from Age Action Ireland. Ophelia ans Liaconn, are you saying that you know more about the elderly than these people?

[broken link removed]

*Avoid risks in wet/icy conditions* is the advice given.


----------



## truthseeker (29 Dec 2010)

Tintagel said:


> These are the recommendations from Age Action Ireland. Ophelia ans Liaconn, are you saying that you know more about the elderly than these people?
> 
> [broken link removed]
> 
> *Avoid risks in wet/icy conditions* is the advice given.


 
Where does it say the aged shouldnt be out?

Just before the 'avoid risks....' it says:



> Remain active – don’t stay sitting for long periods. Spread your chores throughout the day to ensure to keep moving. Exercise daily, but avoid risks in wet/icy conditions


----------



## Tintagel (29 Dec 2010)

So, when you see "avoid risks in wet/icy conditions" what do you think they mean?


----------



## MandaC (29 Dec 2010)

Tintagel said:


> So, when you see "avoid risks in wet/icy conditions" what do you think they mean?



The exact same as they mean for the rest of the population?


----------



## liaconn (29 Dec 2010)

I don't think it means no one should go outside their front door. Just that they should be sensible. The woman was going to her local hairdresser and needed a bit of help getting across the road, which seemed to be a long time coming, but that wasn't her fault.


----------



## Bronco Lane (29 Dec 2010)

truthseeker said:


> +1.
> Who knows what the psychological effect of the hair do is on an older lady? The difference between feeling drab, dreary and embarrassed by ones appearance and feeling good about ones self and happy to be seen - something that would do anyone some good.


 
Well if she slipped in the snow on possibly the worst day of the decade, weather wise and ended up in hospital surrounded by worried relatives........ who cares......she would have looked good if nothing else.


----------



## Bronco Lane (29 Dec 2010)

MandaC said:


> The exact same as they mean for the rest of the population?


 
Which was.........


----------



## ophelia (29 Dec 2010)

For pity's sake, live and let live. It's likely that the lady has been around a lot longer than the rest of us - if she was clued in enough to make a hair appointment, dress appropriately for the weather and have the initiative to get out rather than sit inside in fear of the snow then she deserves a little support crossing the road - and with no aspersions paid on whether it was a good idea or not.
I hope I have that mind of gumption when I am older - if genes have anything to do with it I probably will - last Xmas my eighty three year old mother carried a ladder into the house and up the stairs, got into the attic and fixed a broken tile on the roof.  I suppose Age action Ireland wouldn't agree with that - but you know what, it's the kind of thing she loves, even with Osteoporosis and five crumbled vertebrae. Long may she continue.


----------



## Sue Ellen (29 Dec 2010)

Time to close this thread off as it has gone completely off topic.


----------

